# Bus from Ajijic to Soriana in Chapala?



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

My wife and I are buying a home in Ajijic and want to investigate Soriana in Chapala, is there a bus that goes to the store or is a cab the best way to get there. We have not moved yet and don't have a car with us. Thanks! I find this forum to be very informative and helpful, happy to join and be a future resident in Ajijic. :clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The bus from Ajijic will go to the bus station in Chapala, a few blocks south of Soriana. That would be your most economical approach. However, going home with groceries, I would recommend a taxi.
Once you find your way around the various stores, you will discover other options for both transportation, home delivery from El Torito, or other sources of some products so that you won't have to go to Soriana all the time. For larger shopping, there are even bus trips to Costco, Sam's, etc. in Guadalajara; usually sponsored by the American Legion or the Red Cross, etc. The bus waits some five hours at these large malls and you can load it as you shop.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The bus from Ajijic will go to the bus station in Chapala, a few blocks south of Soriana. That would be your most economical approach. However, going home with groceries, I would recommend a taxi.
> Once you find your way around the various stores, you will discover other options for both transportation, home delivery from El Torito, or other sources of some products so that you won't have to go to Soriana all the time. For larger shopping, there are even bus trips to Costco, Sam's, etc. in Guadalajara; usually sponsored by the American Legion or the Red Cross, etc. The bus waits some five hours at these large malls and you can load it as you shop.


I have been told Soriana is a good source for appliances and TVs as well as groceries. This is a "scouting mission" once we close on our home, June 2nd, we'll start buying items. Soriana is a department store with grocery, like a Walmart correct? We need a dishwasher as well, we'd arrange delivery on the big items.

Thanks RV!


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

m55vette said:


> I have been told Soriana is a good source for appliances and TVs as well as groceries. This is a "scouting mission" once we close on our home, June 2nd, we'll start buying items. Soriana is a department store with grocery, like a Walmart correct? We need a dishwasher as well, we'd arrange delivery on the big items.
> 
> Thanks RV!


For appliances I would suggest you check with Tio Sam in the Pemex shopping center on the libramiento in Ajijic - just up from Walmart if that helps. That way you get delivery, installation etc. and they can be very competitive on prices. The range of appliances available at Soriana and Walmart are fairly limited and they are very unlikely to carry dishwashers. Costco and Sams in Guadalajara carry appliances, but we find it better to buy them locally - Tio Sam will match prices if you find what you want at either of those two locations.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Bournemouth, thanks for the reply. We went to Tio Sam on our first visit to Ajijic, met Suzie who works there nice lady and very helpful. That makes it easier, we didn't know if other stores had as good a selection. Thanks!


----------

